# Avenir cogs?



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey, one of the kids I work with found an old huffy road bike and wants to try fixed! I was looking for cogs and found these Avenir cogs on Amazon, anybody used them?


----------



## cannotaim (Aug 15, 2010)

I haven't tried it but I would go with something a bit higher in quality.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Considering we're talking about fixing a Huffy I imagine "top of the line" isn't exactly the goal. I'm not familiar with Avenir, but I'd guess that it's probably the same low end, rebadged, plated stuff that most the $8-$12 cogs are. If that is, in fact, the case there's nothing wrong with using one to try out riding fixed. A few months down the line an upgrade might be in order. In the mean time I'd be really surprised if there were a catastrophic failure. I haven't heard of cogs blowing out in spectacular fashion so far.


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Considering we're talking about fixing a Huffy I imagine "top of the line" isn't exactly the goal. I'm not familiar with Avenir, but I'd guess that it's probably the same low end, rebadged, plated stuff that most the $8-$12 cogs are. If that is, in fact, the case there's nothing wrong with using one to try out riding fixed. A few months down the line an upgrade might be in order. In the mean time I'd be really surprised if there were a catastrophic failure. I haven't heard of cogs blowing out in spectacular fashion so far.


That is what I was thinking, not sure if the kid is going to like it and it an old Huffy, just wanted to make sure we weren't getting a huge problem. 
cannotaim, if he sticks with it we will build a better bike later and use the right stuff, I wouldn't put them on mine but I know I'm sticking to it.

Thanks all!!
Happy Christmas!!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Considering we're talking about fixing a Huffy I imagine "top of the line" isn't exactly the goal. I'm not familiar with Avenir, but I'd guess that it's probably the same low end, rebadged, plated stuff that most the $8-$12 cogs are. If that is, in fact, the case there's nothing wrong with using one to try out riding fixed. A few months down the line an upgrade might be in order. In the mean time I'd be really surprised if there were a catastrophic failure. I haven't heard of cogs blowing out in spectacular fashion so far.



+1...agree..... for a budget conversion, there is nothing wrong with a cheap cog...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

As said, nothing wrong with cheap stuff. In my admittedly no longer current experience, the issue with some cheap cogs was low-quality threading. Clean / grease the hub threads well and be extra careful when starting to thread the cog on. Better five false starts than peeling off hub threads.


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

wim said:


> As said, nothing wrong with cheap stuff. In my admittedly no longer current experience, the issue with some cheap cogs was low-quality threading. Clean / grease the hub threads well and be extra careful when starting to thread the cog on. Better five false starts than peeling off hub threads.


Good to know, thanks!!


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

i've recently been shopping for cheap...errr i mean...inexpensive cogs myself & found these:

$10 shipped is hard to beat & at least they are steel!

http://www.cswestbikes.com/servlet/Categories

i ordered 1 just a couple days ago so i can not yet comment on the cog itself or the supplier.

krustyone...i'm still fooling around trying to find the gearing i want to keep on my bike & don't want to invest a lot til i do hit on it, so i'd like to hear how those avenir cogs work out for you

btw, can anybody tell me whether getting 3/32" instead of 1/8" could cause any problems?

happy holidays to everybody!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

markaitch said:


> i've recently been shopping for cheap...errr i mean...inexpensive cogs myself & found these:
> 
> http://www.cswestbikes.com/servlet/Categories
> 
> ...



No worries with a 3/32 cog..You can use either a 1/8 or 3/32 chain with it....


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

markaitch said:


> i've recently been shopping for cheap...errr i mean...inexpensive cogs myself & found these:
> 
> http://www.cswestbikes.com/servlet/Categories
> 
> ...


I ordered a couple this morning, if you shop right on Amazon you get free shipping after $25 and I needed some bar tape, so I'll let you know.


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

They came in and we put one on, nice clean threads and seemed to be decent, but we didn't have time to finish the bike this week. Hopefully we'll get it done next week and have a report.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah, the $10 gusset cog i had ordered arrived here this past mon

it looks pretty good, nicely chromed & finished, these threads are really clean too:












but have not gotten around to installing it & don't know when i will...i have gotten very interested in sram's topedo hub that you can switch from fixed to ss by turning a screw & my kid wants this bike back so i have to find a replacement for it. think i will just wait til i get that taken care of unless he really wants this cog


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

I thought that Torpedo hub was pretty neat, too, let me know if you get one. I don't have anything I want to put it on right now though so I will wait.


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

Here are a few rather lame pics of the Huffy fixed, was in a hurry:










Crank we swiped off a Huffy BMX:










And the Avenir cog:










No problems so far, only tested on the trainer so far since it was snowing when we got done.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Man, hope you're not pumping up any hills on that thing. Looks like the wheel's about to pop out.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

All that work and you left the dork disc?


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

palu said:


> Man, hope you're not pumping up any hills on that thing. Looks like the wheel's about to pop out.


We just changed the crank but didn't have time to add a link or two yet.


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

A from Il said:


> All that work and you left the dork disc?


Ha, yeah, I noticed that when we were putting it together-we'll take it off when we finish it up next week.


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

*Done*

We finished her up and got some pics on the stand. ran out of time so no test ride this week:cryin: Hopefully the weather cooperates next week.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

*english or metric threads?*

hi krustyone...
that bike turned out great! 
hope the weather has allowed your kid to ride & that he enjoys & appreciates it.
well, i want another cog & since i still like cheap...errr...i mean good valued stuff, thought i might as well try one of those avenirs. 
but i always get mixed up when the description of a cog gives its thread dimensions in nos. i just can not remember which is english threading, like my bike's stepped hub takes.
the avenir i was just looking @ states it is RH 24 x 1.370.
is this the same as the cogs you bought?
is your hub english or metric threaded?
anybody else feel free to chime in as well & i appreciate the assistance...


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

To tell the truth I didn't even think about it but, unless your bike is really old or something off, that should fit.


----------

